# Fall once again



## mr.fish (Oct 5, 2008)

This has to be my favorite time of year. The trees are changing colors, the water is cooling, and the bite is getting hot. After late summer being so crappy, the change of the calender has finally got the fish up and active. After 2 nights of prebait on a local stretch of river, the carp bite seemed to be better than any other night this past summer. I landed 6 carp, had 2 breakoffs, and had several other runs with no hook up. Most of the carp were between 10, and 15lbs but still alot of fun. 
15lber, the big one of the night.






Today I started out early at the bro's pond. Very first cast started with a lunker. I was fearing this first cast jinx, but it was the exact opposite if anything. I planned on fishing the pond for an hour or 2, and then wade a local creek for some smallies. However, the bite was so hot there, I spent just over 4 hours hammering largemouth. All shapes and sizes. Every fish was caught on a variety of topwaters from zara spooks to some custom wood prop baits. I even hooked up on a fish that I have never caught before, probably pushing 25". There was no way that fish was getting landed on the line and rod I was using. After about 3, or 4 jumps, that piggy immediately ran me into a hanging willow tree, and managed to unbutton himself. Now that I know there is even a bigger fish in there then the usual I catch, I will up the size of my baits, and he will be mine. Lets hope the bite continues this way, and so looking foward to those winter pigs this year.
20"



.




And some others.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 5, 2008)

Got some nice catches there mr. fish =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 5, 2008)

Way to go... nice fish


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 5, 2008)

Good catchin' and nice lookin' bass! 8)


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 5, 2008)

nice looking bass congrats =D>


----------



## Zum (Oct 5, 2008)

The head on that first bass is monsterous.
Atta hammer them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2008)

Alright - where is Mr. Fish and who are you - I saw a smile in one of those pics - Mr. Fish, he never smile in fish pictures :lol: :lol: 

Good job Mike - WTG with the Pierson top water. I will make a print of that and we will take it to show him


----------



## paulk (Oct 5, 2008)

Good job- Looked like a smile and a 1/2!


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice Job Mike, that pond is awesome. You wanna borrow Dave's huge Specimen Gear lure, I have it :lol: Nice carp too, I have been meaning to bait up a spot, but just have not gotten to it.


----------



## xmytruck (Oct 5, 2008)

=D> what kind if plug is that?

thx
x


----------



## Popeye (Oct 6, 2008)

Some real nice looking fish. Good job.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 6, 2008)

xmytruck said:


> =D> what kind if plug is that?
> 
> thx
> x




It is a Bill Pierson's Plug - local guy who has a small woodshop where he makes all sorts of plugs from local grown cedar. he starts with a cedar tree that he cuts down and, drys and eventually turns the wood on a lathe to make his own lures. Really nice guy - has the shop attached to his house 

https://www.piersonplugs.com/index.php


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 6, 2008)

Impressive


----------



## geemyrick (Oct 6, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## slim357 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice large mouth


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice job mr.fish.


How long is that wooden bait? Just the wood part?


----------



## slim357 (Oct 7, 2008)

Id guess its about 4 inches


----------

